# Lure makers Bahama relief auction



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

If you guys and gals get a chance to check Lure makers Bahama relief auction on Facebook, please do so. You will find some great lures from makers all over the world. It’s for a good cause to help out our neighbors during this stressful time. 

Thanks for your support!

https://www.facebook.com/103469934373967/posts/128789408508686?sfns=mo


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

He got some unbelievable support, beautiful lures from all over the world.


----------

